# live shrimp bait



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Im here from Va. for a few months. Brought most of my different length rods and trying to fish Georgia style, floating bobber and stuff. Bought shrimp frozen today and of course it comes off the hook to easily. If I get liveshrimp and get an ariator bait bucket how do you put the hook in the live shrimp? Thru the back with hook towards the head or what? 
Next question, by the tide region/ chart Im in the cumberland sound area by kings bay naval base. Not any luck yet for specs or drum but they have been seen schooling. Is St. Marys river a spot to check out? A little insigt would be appreciated.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

beachcaster said:


> If I get liveshrimp and get an ariator bait bucket how do you put the hook in the live shrimp? Thru the back with hook towards the head or what?


right through the top of the head, under the horn. dont hook through the little black spot. 

here is a link to a video, not the best video in the world, it was just the first one that was listed on a google search.


----------

